# ISO Hard Pretzel Recipe



## larry_stewart (Mar 19, 2007)

Anyone know of any recipes for hard pretzels ??

just curious \, thanks .

larry


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 19, 2007)

*Ingredients:* 
          All-Purpose Flour-3 1/2 cups.  
          Sugar-3 tablespoons.  
          Salt-2 teaspoons.  
          Active Dry Yeast-1 package.  
          Hot Water-1 1/4 cups.  
          Butter-2 tablespoons.  
          Egg yolk-1 slightly beaten.  
          Kosher Salt  for            topping.                                               

*Instructions:* 
          Combine the flour, salt, sugar and yeast in to a mixing bowl.   In a            small saucepan, warm the water.    Place the butter into the warm            water and mix until it melts. Water mixture should not exceed 120F            degrees or you will ruin the yeast.   Add the liquid            mixture to the dry ingredients and mix until well combined about 4            minutes.  Knead the dough until smooth and supple, about 7 minutes.             Place the dough into a buttered bowl coating the entire dough with the            butter.  Cover with plastic wrap and allow to rise for 40 minutes.  
Place the dough on            to a cutting board and cut it into 8-12 different pieces.  Shape the            dough and place on to a cookie sheet lined with buttered parchment            paper.  
  Sprinkle your favorite toppings. Cover with a  cloth            and allow to rise for 8 minutes.  
Bake in a preheated            375F degree oven for about 20 minutes until golden brown. 
Good luck


----------



## Aria (Mar 21, 2007)

Pretzel

4 cups flour
1 teaspoon salt
1/4 cup + 2 tablespoons cooking oil
1/2 cup milk
1 egg
1 packet yeast

Mix (following directions when making a yeast bread)

Let raise about l hour

shape

A large pan of water....to a boil. drop shaped pretzel into water

will come to top when done

remove and place on a tea towel to dry (about l hour)

Bake 425 oven till golden

This is my grandmothers recipe that has been around and is excellent.  At times for a different taste she would add 1/2 teaspoon of anise seed.


----------

